# Big subject



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What does everyone do for flea prevention? Need everyones input??

BIG THANKS!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I use K9 Advantix II. I used to use Frontline Plus but it failed last year. Both my spoos at the time had gotten lots of fleas. I never had fleas on a dog for over 10 years. 

Vet told me to switch to the K9 Advantix because they had a lot of clients who were having problems with Frontline. Either something changed in their formula or the fleas were becoming resistant to it. 

The weights for K9 Advantix worked better for me. I had a 45 lb spoo and a 55 lb spoo. I always had to buy two different frontlines for them. With the Advantix, they got the same


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Advantix here too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sentinel. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Frontline Plus still works for us. The fleas haven't been bad this year, but the ticks were awful for a few months.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I tend to question my vet about just about everything (especially vaccinations), so this is one issue where I just sit back and do what he says. In my case, that's Frontline Plus. It seems to work for us.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Frontline Plus here. If you have cats, you need to read the small print on whichever one you chose to use. Can't remember which one is sold by Tractor Supply but that one shouldn't be used if you have cats that go near the dog.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentinel.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Seresto collars. Fleas are not a problem here. TICKS are horrifying here. Seresto collars youput on once and don't have to think about flea/tick meds for 8 months.

A drawback is that the dog has to wear another collar along with their ID collar, if you keep one on your dog. 

Works awesome on our farm cat too! Not a flea or a tick to be seen!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Frontline Plus


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

At the moment nothing, but if I have to, I use Comfortis. They were due on August 15th, but since I didn't see any fleas, I didn't repeat.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

When we were in El Paso, there was no flea problem because it was too dry, however, since moving back to Louisiana two months ago, I have my toy and two spoos on comfortis. So far no problems, but I must say, I hate giving them toxic chemicals.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Pablo gets Comfortis. Emilio can't because of pancreatitis and Misha can't because of her liver (though I am beginning to think there is no problem). So they get nothing. The cats usually get Frontline Plus but it failed this year so the vet gave us Frontline Tritac. It made the hair fall out where we applied it and one cat got a nasty sore. Don't know what I'll do next year


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

As above Ticks seem resistant in our area of south africa remember to wash beds and to,use. Flea repelent .poder or spray on them. Sorry also meant to say that we use Advantix.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Pablo gets Comfortis. Emilio can't because of pancreatitis and Misha can't because of her liver (though I am beginning to think there is no problem). So they get nothing. The cats usually get Frontline Plus but it failed this year so the vet gave us Frontline Tritac. It made the hair fall out where we applied it and one cat got a nasty sore. Don't know what I'll do next year


Maybe read some reviews online. That's how I made my decision


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Generally I don't use anything. I won't put anything on Kennedy that I wouldn't use myself and I don't want pesticides on myself so... But when we go to the beach or on a hike I will spray him with a natural flea repellant like Vet's Best Natural flea spray or use a natural flea collar like the Alzoo brand one. He has never had fleas since I adopted him. I don't use anything on my cats either- they are indoor only cats. I do deal with many dogs and cats with fleas at my job though, and often they are using a flea preventative like Frontline, so the stuff doesn't always work anyway.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

We live in an area that typically only has fleas from May until November. Our dogs are on Sentinel during that period, and we use Vectra spot treatment if we find any adults.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

frecklesdmk said:


> I used to use Frontline Plus but it failed last year. Both my spoos at the time had gotten lots of fleas.
> Vet told me to switch to the K9 Advantix because they had a lot of clients who were having problems with Frontline. Either something changed in their formula or the fleas were becoming resistant to it.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've never had a problem with Frontline, but in the last 3 weeks I've found several fleas on Ponki. I've never had a dog get fleas and where at my wits end. I gave her a flea bath every 7 days, but found another flea on her last night. This makes me think I'm going to have to switch as well.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Frontline plus but not as often as they say you should.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Utah. (No fleas!)


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Frontline stopped working when I had cats and my old standard Harley. I switched to advantage which I get online,cheaper than the vets,and it also protects against worms and lungworms. Don't know if advantage is the same as advantix in the US.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

We use Trifexis for both dogs with no problems at all. Never see flees. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, Trifexis isn't effective against ticks. We always have a tick problem, but this summer has been worse than usual. The Frontline Plus has kept both dogs flea and tick free.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Frontline Plus here too, but not as often as they claim that you need to do it. I have never seen a flea on my southern girls. Only one dead tick.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ya trifexis doesn't advertise for tick protection, but my vet said it still prevents them. I live in Texas and ticks are a problem. My toys never get them. I did get them the Lyme disease vaccine just in case. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Ya trifexis doesn't advertise for tick protection, but my vet said it still prevents them. I live in Texas and ticks are a problem. My toys never get them. I did get them the Lyme disease vaccine just in case.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's good to know, in the event the Frontline Plus loses its effectiveness. Thanks.


----------

